# How to import GoPro 5 RAW files (gpr) to LR mobile?



## Toni185 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi, Ill be travelling and wont have pc, how can i import raw gopro files to lr mobile?

I tried uploading to dropbox and this way having files on phone but lr wont read them..

Please help


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2017)

What kind of mobile device Toni? Android or iOS?


----------



## Toni185 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for answering, mobile is Android 6.0. I got latest lightroom mobile 2.2.2


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2017)

So you mentioned you'd uploaded them to dropbox... is this from your desktop? Or are you attaching a card reader to your mobile?


----------



## Toni185 (Feb 23, 2017)

No i tried from my computer at first, upload files to dropbox and on phone download them, why? soon ill receive otg usb where i could insert micro sd card, maybe like this it will work?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2017)

I think I'll have to hand over to an Android user on this one, as I've only used Android devices a little bit.


----------



## Toni185 (Feb 24, 2017)

I hope someone knows how to do it..or if there will be support for gpr files in future upgrades of lightroom mobile. Would be gread


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2017)

If you'd like to send me one of the files (use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected]), I'd be happy to try it here.


----------



## Toni185 (Feb 27, 2017)

Great idea! Thank you for helping me, I am sending it right now!  Be kind to try.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm having no joy either, but I can't find my OTG card reader as I rarely use it. If it still doesn't work when your OTG arrives, post it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## Toni185 (Feb 28, 2017)

I had no luck with this too, I just received some otg cable from internet and also doesnt' read these files in lightroom.. I'll post there then.thank you!


----------

